
Is it right for this company to only pay $12/hour? - a3voices
http://www.gteamers.com/careers-application?jobid=160
======
devnonymous
"Is it right ..?", well, it certainly is if someone applies for it. I don't
see why this is a problem. $12 goes a long way in a lot of countries and this
is being advertised as a remote job. So, conceivably they are open to hiring
someone from say Vietnam or Laos, where maybe, $12 isn't all that bad. So, why
would you question whether it is 'right' ?

~~~
shortsightedsid
What you are saying makes sense.

$12/hour for 8 hours a day, 5 days a week, 4 weeks a month = $1920 per month.
Assuming 12 months (even though we are 4 weeks short) we get $23040.

Starting salary for Airline Pilots in the US = $21000. Source -
[http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-02-11/yes-
theres-a...](http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-02-11/yes-theres-a-
pilot-shortage-salaries-start-at-21-000)

So, its not just Vietnam/Laos or the like, but right here in the US. If we do
bring in the rest of the world, $23K per year is higher than the average
salary _worldwide_. Source -
[http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-17512040](http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-17512040)

------
Involute
In the absence of fraud, voluntary exchanges are mutually beneficial.

------
farfle666
That company can die in a fire. Please have enough self value to never work
for shitheads like that.

